

Study of the techniques for emulation programming  - pmarin
http://www.scribd.com/doc/94546/Study-of-the-techniques-for-emulation-programming-by-Victor-Moya-del-Barrio

======
zkarcher
To download, Scribd demands Facebook authentication, or that new users create
an account.

Then they demand payment, or that you "give back to the community" by
"uploading something of your own".

Is this document available for free, with no strings attached?

